# Western Bee Supplies, Polson, Montana



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Well, the fact that Western Bee Supply as well as Mann Lake, Betterbee and Walter T. Kelley have added eight frame equipment to their catalogs in the last two years would indicate there is a demand for it.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

They've been really struggling. One of the clubs I'm in was recently shorted a few thousand pieces on our order, meaning all the beginners who had packages arriving had no side bars for their frames and no ends for their boxes. Unbelievable.


----------



## palmerbee1629 (Jun 16, 2009)

I believe Dadant bought them out several years ago so they could outsource their wooden working operation closer to cheaper lumber. At least that is what I was told at a club meeting a few months back.


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

I Bought 100 5 fr nuc and 50 tops from westernbeesupply about 2 years ago

Very nice packed on 2 pallets there was not any pieces missing every thing was perfect.


----------



## Pugs (Jul 15, 2004)

I had Western Bee bring an order to WAS to save on the shipping. I didn't have a chance to go through till after it was over. They had brought the wrong top bars.

I e-mailed them, asking if I had asked for the wrong thing, they e-mailed back with what I had ordered and asked if I didn't get it. I double checked and let them know that I got a different top bar. They promptly mailed the correct ones and told me to keep the others. 

Good customer service from my view. 

Pugs


----------



## iwombat (Feb 3, 2009)

Western bee pretty routinely messes up orders. At least, from what I've been able to see. They always fix their mistakes, but expect a round or two of working things out.

I order my 8-frame gear by the pallet (from a WA manufacturer) and sell off what I don't need to the locals (shipping 1/2 pallet or full is the same). There's lots of demand for it even if the local suppliers haven't realized it yet.


----------



## wbee (Mar 4, 2005)

We've had some problems in our shipping department this past year - too many human errors. I believe in second chances and I gave a couple of them. Some changes have been made effective last week and although mistakes will always occur if there's human interaction, our customers will see a minimal amount of errors from now on. 

Rick
Western Bee


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Last year we had a big order on deeps and supers from Western Bee. Other then a wait (but we ordered early as we were told there would be a wait) all the woodware arrived on pallets in good condition, cut tight, and it was all there. 

I think it says something that they are willing to admit they had some problems and have worked to correct them. They have a good product and if they have fixed some of their personnel issues (though i never experienced these) seems to be if they are running the best prices they deserve a second chance.


----------



## Pugs (Jul 15, 2004)

Well, after the customer service I received, I'll be ordering more from them. I feel a bit guilty that I didn't go through the order while they were here.

Pugs


----------



## Paraplegic Racehorse (Jan 25, 2007)

My only order from Western happened several years ago (2006 or 7?). I ordered a pallet of 8-frame medium supers and frames. After wrangling shipping to Alaska, they finally arrived: a pallet of 10-frame medium supers and frames.

I wasn't about to ask them to eat the freight to fix the order and I needed boxes pretty much immediately. 

After that, I have a new rule: buy hives and major components in person or build your own. There are two component dealers in Alaska and both are as remote to me as the dealers in the Lesser 48, so I build my own. 

Another note: I second the opinion that Vicky was professional and friendly over the phone. It just didn't help get my order correct, is all.


----------

